# My HB progression, not so micro anymore.



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I've owned three different Hell's Bay boat models now. My first was a 2006 Waterman 16, Second a 2002 Whipray 17.8 Tunnel and now I currently own a 2012 Neptune. They just keep getting bigger. I seemed to continually battle wind and open water over here in the big bend. This past years tarpon season pushed me over the edge and I decided to go after a Neptune. I sold me Whipray during the week of the 4th of July and remained boat less for a few months. I finally found a Neptune and after some minor maintenance and custom work I unleashed the beast today. It was blowing pretty good and I let it eat up the Gulf. No regrets but I do see a second boat in my future, probably a tiller gheenoe classic, for the low winter tides approaching. Some pics...


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Previous boats
My Waterman 









My Whipray


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

I remember your whip. I had the mrs convinced we should get it and then it was sold. 

Nice boats.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If you had to pick just one favorite of those you've owned….which one and why?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I would take any of them. So I guess this your next boat?


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel ya, I did the same thing. Went from a 16' whip to a Gladeskiff and decided to stop with my Marquesa. Love the ability to run through pretty much anything. I just need Icarus to get his 16' whip done for the low tides this winter and we will be set in Jax.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Always loved your 06 Waterman. One of my favorite skiffs I've seen on this sight. I bought a IPB16 that is set up very similar to it. It's my poor mans Waterman!!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, it would be way to hard to choose the best.
Waterman was probably the most fun and easiest to fish solo.
Pro handled way better than waterman, ran shallower and if I would have had an ipilot on the front it might have been a clear winner.
The Neptune is just sick, (I'm hooked) having the larger platform with power poles, ipilot and 150 hp. But I won't be polling in spit like I used to be able to. I'm really going to have to fish the tides or I'll be on the rocks over here in Ozello. So far I'm really enjoying this setup but I will be adding a micro skiff to the lineup shortly. I have a 30hp tiller sitting in the garage tiller looking for a transom.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

There's a nice skate for sale. Perfect little micro and you could keep the HB collection growing.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I know this is an older thread, but a Hells Bay logo on a Gordon Boatworks waterman?


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I made the mistake (?) of touring the Hell's Bay shop recently and have not been the same since. Have to see where I end up as far as location in retirement, but I am stuck between a Whipray and a Professional on my wish list. As for you, take a look at a Towee Skiff - for what you sound like you are doing, _way _more of a capable skiff than any Gheenoe or Riverhawk!


----------

